# Изменение тем Qt и GTK+ приложений без установки KDE и Gnome

## bobr[x3]

Собственно интересует как установить нормальные темы для Gimp, Licq, Gftp и XMMS ручками. Использую XFce4. Sodipodi подцепил тему нормально, а что делать с остальными?Last edited by bobr[x3] on Sat Dec 06, 2003 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rikz

gtk+ темы меняются средствами xfce4, если мне не изменяет память (хотя кто ее знает, она же женского рода)

Если не найдешь в xfce, то emerge gtk-theme-switch-1.0.1 gtk-theme-switch-2.0.0_rc2 - первый портаж для смены gtk+ тем, второй для gtk2 тем соответственно.

Темы qt меняются при помощи qtconfig.

----------

## bobr[x3]

Хорошо. А где взять приличные темы для Ot? Всё что брал с kde-look без kde ставиться не хочет. Или может быть есть способ заставить? Особенно интересует тема plastic.

----------

## Rikz

Месье, вы ужасно ленивый! Даже список тем в форуме на стриничку вниз не промотать.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105443

----------

## bobr[x3]

Я не настолько ленивый. Я просто слепой. Могу смотреть в упор и не видеть.

----------

